# Question about flooring



## HandsomeJack (Apr 25, 2009)

I haven't put in a floor yet to my tegu cage, and I was curious if I should spend the money to lino it or if I can get away with just sealing the wood (and painting it if I so choose). All the seams are sealed with caulk already, so it seems easy enough to just seal it and go. It would for sure save some money!

Here's a pic.






Thanks!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 25, 2009)

it seems to me if you were to seal and paint it that it would be just fine.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 27, 2009)

I used sheet vinyl flooring that was on clearance. $3 per foot!! Sealed the corners with silicone caulk. 

http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=345


----------



## Tux (Apr 27, 2009)

I prefer to avoid vinyl due to it's VOC producing qualities, use linoleum or seal the wood with a water based poly.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 27, 2009)

Tux said:


> I prefer to avoid vinyl due to it's VOC producing qualities, use linoleum or seal the wood with a water based poly.


At what temp? Once you add the mulch it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Tux (Apr 27, 2009)

Even at room temp vinyl produces VOC's, the warmer it gets the more that's produced, I'm not saying rip it out but on a new build your better off to use the best option from a health prospective.


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 27, 2009)

Just use KILLZ primor(a few coats) then a good high gloss outdoor paint. The reason I say high gloss is my buddy is a custom home builder, and he say's that high gloss paint will help seal it even more!!!


----------



## Tux (Apr 27, 2009)

Gloss won't help seal it but it will make the paint more durable, with that being said only outdoor trim is painted in high gloss, the rest is usually a semi, satin or even lower gloss. i prefer using water based poly and not worrying about paints on a floor.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 27, 2009)

KILZ2 and your good to go...no need for anything more. Depending on the type of wood one coat of KILZ and one coat of paint after the KILZ does just fine...thats how mine is set up anyways and I have no problems what so ever.


----------

